# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  100% Merino thermals

## Old Bastard

Just got myself a long sleeve top and long pants from the Warehouse on special for $17.50 each .Label says 100 % merino wool

----------


## Scouser

Fuk, thats a bargain....Kathmandu are selling their 100% merino at half price for $56......no brainer eh

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah but ice breaker and the like are FAAAAAAAR superior. Heavier and tighter weave. The cheap ones are good for round the house or at work though.

----------


## Pengy

Yep . I just grabbed a couple of pairs of whorehouse merino leggings too at that price, but you get what you pay for. They are not a patch on the ice breakers I picked up at their airport store on special for $27 a couple of weeks ago

----------


## sako75

You didn't tell us about the Icebreaker sale  :Sad: 
Drove past there this afternoon on the way to Rennie Drive and noticed the Bendon shop has closed. Need to get some more Dan Carters' soon.

Stopped at Dunkin Donuts in Penrose to have a Coffee and a donut with a mate. Saw Geoff Thomas was at Gun Shitty loading up his back seat with quite a few shotties

----------


## veitnamcam

Merino is awesome.
4 months of the year i live in the short sleave Ts.
last lot i got from wetland work gear and its the best I have had.
forget the brand will look when home.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

> You didn't tell us about the Icebreaker sale 
> Drove past there this afternoon on the way to Rennie Drive and noticed the Bendon shop has closed. Need to get some more Dan Carters' soon.
> 
> Stopped at Dunkin Donuts in Penrose to have a Coffee and a donut with a mate. Saw Geoff Thomas was at Gun Shitty loading up his back seat with quite a few shotties


That outlet store or the one on Triton drive in Albany are good for sales. picked up over 1.5g worth of gear for $600 odd. The jacket I brought there for $130 I saw at the airport for $550!

----------


## Neckshot

> Merino is awesome.
> 4 months of the year i live in the short sleave Ts.
> last lot i got from wetland work gear and its the best I have had.
> forget the brand will look when home.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


my work just gave all us hardworking linee's Two sets of Kathmandu Long sleve top and legging marino's yesterday!!,Im wearing my wharehouse ones for work and keeping my work ones for hunting......................That's almost bragging :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> my work just gave all us hardworking linee's Two sets of Kathmandu Long sleve top and legging marino's yesterday!!,Im wearing my wharehouse ones for work and keeping my work ones for hunting......................That's almost bragging


Here i was thinking a hard bugger like you would wear stubbies and singlet year round  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Brass monkey is the brand.
real thick very very fine weave and oh so soft not scratchy at all.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

You didn't tell us about the Icebreaker sale 

My bad, sorry. Mind was on other things at the time, such as the prospect of being home alone for the following 3 weeks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Danny

Your a good old bastard!

----------


## Gibo

My macpac leggings didnt stand a chance in the blackberry @Pointer took us into :Grin:  or was it me up front?  :Grin:  
Nothing the mrs and the sewing machine cant fix though ha ha

----------


## Neckshot

Thats that toilet paper mottoisnt it :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## BRADS

Couldn't pay me two wear thermals of any sort :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HNTMAD

Yeah i purchased some RedRam (ice breaker) long johns and wore/wear them under shorts. First, second and third trip all left holes in the knees...gutted and no i dont hunt on my knees!! Warm though

----------


## veitnamcam

I really do not get this wearing long johns under shorts, of course they will be rooted after the first trip.
If its cold wear pants not bloody shorts and if its really cold wear your long johns under pants!

I chuckle to myself everytime i see striped polyprop long johns peeking out from between massive gaters and a pair of shorts. 
You look like pippy long stockings and have all but covered up your legs anyway so why not just wear some pants!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

What if they are black thermals hence looking like a half ninja?? :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin: .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

is that  a polite grimace :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I never used to but I wear thermals now to keep my shit leg warm. I've found the warmth helps with pain an keeps my leg bending longer letting me walk further

----------


## mucko

> Just got myself a long sleeve top and long pants from the Warehouse on special for $17.50 each .Label says 100 % merino wool


Made by H&H the merino is ok but they do a polyviscose  which is heaps warmer then marino and straight polypropylene and half the price polyviscose would be my pick of the three for a base layer.

----------


## HNTMAD

Guess i am a half ninja!! Yeah i hear ya VC however shorts and tights i mean thermals are better IMOA in the wet bush otherwise pants all the way

----------


## Gibo

> Made by H&H the merino is ok but they do a polyviscose  which is heaps warmer then marino and straight polypropylene and half the price polyviscose would be my pick of the three for a base layer.


Negative sonny, polyprop is the devils fabric! Once you stink it with sweat its stinky for life, so in your case it would be smellable from 2 miles off :Psmiley:  it also doesnt help regulate body temp so if it warms up your just get it stinking more.  :Grin:  so you have now been telled about how bad it smelled  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

On the subject of base layers. I have heard accounts of at least a couple of hunters getting into trouble by wearing the compression type sports leggings and tops. It seems that this fabric is actually designed to dump the heat from your body during excertion, so may not be the best thing to wear if trying to keep warm. 
Hypothermia aint fun

----------


## Pengy

For a nice wee touch of irony, the man who started this thread has since gone down with a nasty head cold  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Pointer

> My macpac leggings didnt stand a chance in the blackberry @Pointer took us into or was it me up front?  
> Nothing the mrs and the sewing machine cant fix though ha ha


Funny thing is, my merino ones last longer in the berry than thermal my jobbies did? This sounds queer but tighter fitting leggings last longer too, ones that are loose catch on shit

----------


## mikee

> I really do not get this wearing long johns under shorts, of course they will be rooted after the first trip.
> If its cold wear pants not bloody shorts and if its really cold wear your long johns under pants!
> 
> I chuckle to myself everytime i see striped polyprop long johns peeking out from between massive gaters and a pair of shorts. 
> You look like pippy long stockings and have all but covered up your legs anyway so why not just wear some pants!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


So thats what you were smirking about last time i went hunting with ya.  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Funny thing is, my merino ones last longer in the berry than thermal my jobbies did? This sounds queer but tighter fitting leggings last longer too, ones that are loose catch on shit


Yeah i think mine are the lightest ones.

----------


## Pointer

I don't think its the thickness, its the looseness if that makes sense? Ive destroyed tons, I consider them expendable. Where and when I can, I buy bulk merino gear. Believe it or not, the Kathmandu merino stuff is pretty good when brought on special. About the only thing I'd buy from that store!

----------


## Gibo

> I don't think its the thickness, its the looseness if that makes sense? Ive destroyed tons, I consider them expendable. Where and when I can, I buy bulk merino gear. Believe it or not, the Kathmandu merino stuff is pretty good when brought on special. About the only thing I'd buy from that store!


Well i bought small mens so i might have to move to kids sizes  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Pointer

> I really do not get this wearing long johns under shorts, of course they will be rooted after the first trip.
> If its cold wear pants not bloody shorts and if its really cold wear your long johns under pants


The reason I do it, and most others is probably a regional thing. If you hunt around here river crossings are a fact of life, you need something that will keep you warm, and dry quicklt after wading a stream. Pants don't compare

----------


## Toby

> Well i bought small mens so i might have to move to kids sizes



Lol I said to mum medium will do she came back with small I looked at them thought like fuck these will fit. But they are tight like they're meant to be. Just the length in the legs is a bit on the short side

----------


## Gibo

Dont lol me toby! Ha ha is the only acceptable internet laugh!

----------


## Pointer

I only found this out after squeezing into the missus' pair. I Thought they were mine, just they had shrunk in the wash. After three days in them I saw the tag and finally clicked.

Ah, things we shouldn't admit to on the internet  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> I only found this out after squeezing into the missus' pair. I Thought they were mine, just they had shrunk in the wash. After three days in them I saw the tag and finally clicked.
> 
> Ah, things we shouldn't admit to on the internet


Never mind the forum  does your missus know you wear her stuff when she is out  :Grin:  She might/should be slightly concerned

----------


## Pointer

She does. Takes great delight in telling everyone I wear "her undies"  :Sad:

----------


## Toby

I was gonna say its when Jims wearing her underwear somethings up. But he said it for me!

Its good though Jim. First step to recovery is to admit you have a problem  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha oh the shame! But hey if it works its ok isnt it?

----------


## Pengy

Where is the problem Toby  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

I fly through blackberry like never before! And feel naughty doing it!

----------


## Pointer

Heres a photo from the trip I wore my missus' Kathmandu merino leggings (see knee in the pic for aforementioned stretch fitting)

... maybe I should wear them again?

----------


## Gibo

Yeah they may be your good luck stockings  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Heres a photo from the trip I wore my missus' Kathmandu merino leggings (see knee in the pic for aforementioned stretch fitting)
> 
> ... maybe I should wear them again?
> 
> Attachment 26990



Nice head,shame about the broken bey.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The reason I do it, and most others is probably a regional thing. If you hunt around here river crossings are a fact of life, you need something that will keep you warm, and dry quicklt after wading a stream. Pants don't compare


Spent the last few nights wading ball deep across a channel every ten minutes in my hunting pants. Cant possibly see how it would be warmer in shorts and tights sorry.

----------


## Nibblet

> Spent the last few nights wading ball deep across a channel every ten minutes in my hunting pants. Cant possibly see how it would be warmer in shorts and tights sorry.


We talking @Dundee ball deep though?

----------


## Gibo

> We talking @Dundee ball deep though?


aka ankle deep?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

> Spent the last few nights wading ball deep across a channel every ten minutes in my hunting pants. Cant possibly see how it would be warmer in shorts and tights sorry.


Lolooooo we've found vc's kriptonite  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: .fullas with a lower centre of cruch like me hate pants on steep hills so we were short's and then accessorise  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: :p

bloody shit phone

----------


## Gibo

> Spent the last few nights wading ball deep across a channel every ten minutes in my hunting pants. Cant possibly see how it would be warmer in shorts and tights sorry.


Merinos dry far quicker than pants once you get out  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

polar fleece drys pretty bloody quick.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mucko

> Negative sonny, polyprop is the devils fabric! Once you stink it with sweat its stinky for life, so in your case it would be smellable from 2 miles off it also doesnt help regulate body temp so if it warms up your just get it stinking more.  so you have now been telled about how bad it smelled


Poly viscose does not stink up like polypropylene and i find in different (temps ambient) that body temp is balanced (regulated). plus who gives a fuck if it stinks your meant to be down wind when hunting anyway. do you hunt with colonge on as well?

----------


## Old Bastard

I do Mucko .Lagerfeld Classic to be precise I find that the hinds in particular love it ,the stags seem to think "who's this suave sophisticated gent trying to get in amongst my hinds and come over to sort me out "  :Wink:

----------


## Old Bastard

Anyway ,me the Pengy and a mate off to Taupo to check out a new hunting area in the snow .Will be wearing my new thermals for sure .Staying at Sika lodge Sat/Sun if anyone wants to have a chat in the evenings

----------

